# Anyone found screens less than $69 or maybe a little more?



## stonent (May 29, 2012)

I found a screen for $69 from a Chinese ecrater store but there have been no reviews out of the 28 sold items so I'm a bit concerned about using them.

The downside to these super amoled screens is they are bonded to the glass, if the glass cracks your display can go out, thus was the case with my wife's phone yesterday.


----------



## tufur (Feb 12, 2012)

I bought a used strat off of Craigs list for $50 with a bad ESN. That's another option. My new 1yearold dog chewed on my phone and I paid the $100 deductible through the insurance for the convenience of a refurbish phone and a wake up call. I saw at the time an oem digitizer kit was $147, which included the adhesive and aluminum frame. A side bonus was when I put my sim into the $50 phone, it made calls and used the lte data. It's now serving as a battery charger and replaced my outdated Sanza Fuze mp3 player in the man cave.


----------



## stonent (May 29, 2012)

I had always sort of thought of bad ESN == Stolen. So I've specifically avoided any phones listed as bad ESN.

Unless someone can think of any other circumstances for a bad ESN?


----------



## tufur (Feb 12, 2012)

I think not paying your bill results in a bad ESN. Where the confusion lays for me at least, is that smartphones don't have an 'ESN' number. My phone has a SIM ID for the sim card and for the hardware an IMEI number. The FCC has mandated that in 2013 all phones reported stolen or lost have to be listed in a national database. The days are numbered for stolen phones.
In my case, the guy didn't pay his bill. He passed the smell test. I doubt the phone could be activated on a new line even though the IMEI number shows clean on the Verizon website. I've run across on phone selling sites where the seller has to deactivate the phone from his account before it can used to create a new account. In the meantime, these bad esn phones can be used on an exsisting account.
Currently on Sbay SF Craig's List, there is a $60 strat and two $130 strats.

Sent from my BAD ESN SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

My screen just turned purple. I guess it is time for me to send it back.


----------



## SpaceDoctor (Nov 11, 2012)

I ordered a "front glass" panel and battery from a Chinese vendor, only to recieve two batteries (one of which worked). 
The prices were great, even with shipping to the US... asking why I didn't recive the front glass, I was told it was "out of stock" (price was around $12. Glass only, not LCD).

I have three i405's, one of which is off to Samsung in Plano, TX for service. The current price for front glass and LCD replacement is $119.00


----------

